# [SOLVED] Connecting per DHCP

## baschni

Hi guys!

When I start my computer, it doesn't automatically connect to the internet anymore.

I always have to type in manually: dhclient eth0 to initialise the connection.

How can I change that? What is broken?

Yours,

surgeonLast edited by baschni on Sun Dec 04, 2011 7:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

baschni,

Do you have net.eth0 in the default runlevel ?

```
rc-update show
```

 will tell you.

When you migrated to baselayout2 did your /etc/init.d/net.eth0 symlink vanish ?

It should a symlink to /etc/init.d/net.lo

----------

## baschni

Seems like I have wrongly recreated the symlink:

 *Quote:*   

> Wellenbrecher surgeon # rc-update show
> 
>              bootmisc | boot                                  
> 
>           consolefont | boot                                  
> ...

 

But why is net.eth0 not in the output of rc-update?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

baschni,

Fix the symlink and readd it to rc-update.  It should be in the default runlevel.

I don't know ehy it vanishes for some users and not others but when it vanishes from /etc/init.d is also gets dropped from the defualt runlevel.

----------

## baschni

thanks, case solved  :Smile: 

----------

